# Road Taxes - Help! Not a Good Day



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I drove on a toll road on 13th and 14th May a week ago and went to my local rural post office to pay the taxes as normal ( I usually make this journey every couple of weeks). Anyway, my local post office told me he couldn't access the system as there was a problem and to come back the next day (today). 
This morning I went to another post office in the next town as was concerned my local one may still be having problems and they have just informed me that I can only pay for the 14th May, as the last day for the 13th was yesterday!
I asked them who I could contact and how as I wanted to also pay for the 13th....but no....they just said well you cant and you have to wait 6 months for a letter to your home!!! OMG!

I explained to the lady that I am moving house in 3 weeks and also selling the vehicle so want this to be resolved..but she just shrugged her shoulders......the words 'malookah' seemd appropriate amongst others.....

On my receipts there is an address for Beira Interior Lardosa...but no phone number or contact details.....??!

Does anyone know how I might pay this or what course of action I can now take please? I am at a total loss.... 

Many Thanks
A Very Stressed Alentejo resident!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try via SMS and then online banking or multibanco, problem is toll only stays live for payment on system for X number of days, I'd go back to office that had problem with systems he might be more helpful
https://www.ctt.pt/fepme/app/open/paymentReference.jspx
CTT :: Portagens :: Pagamento MB


----------

